# OTI and 360tuna



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

As most of you may have noticed, I have been restricted from posting anything as Ocean Tackle International on 360tuna.com. Those of you who know me on the forums know that I have always done my best to be helpful and informative rather than using them with the sole purpose of promoting OTI. In my other business venture, I carry 3 of OTI's biggest competitors because I truly believe that serving the customers' best interests is far more important than promoting one brand over another simply because I own the company.

For a little background, one of OTI's previous owners also owns 360tuna. This person sought me out for the OTI sale because he wanted to see OTI continue its grass roots growth and not become too corporatized. Somewhere in the final process that support fell apart and the final sale was made to be extremely rocky by his antics. Since then, he has done nothing but try to sabotage OTI's business and ability to continue the customer outreach and support I had been re-building over the past few months.

I can honestly not tell you what happened to cause these ill feelings he has. I cannot control anything that took place between the members of their ownership group, but he is certainly doing everything in his power to stop the growth and success of OTI. It is just a shame that someone who really started such a great line of products and such a great website in 360tuna would turn his back on both of them the way he has.

I am sorry for bringing this stuff out in the public where it does NOT belong, but my customers and dealers have to know the reasons why OTI cannot post on a forum that it used to be connected so closely with.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

*Very unfortunate.*

The worse part of partnerships is the break up. There are two sides and both believe they are right.

Good luck on your business. The more people that succeed the better off our country will be for the future generations.:flag:


----------

